# OTICONS FACULTY 2022 Competition Announced



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi All, in case you’ve not seen or been notified, registration for the OTICONS FACULTY 2022 Competiton has been announced.

Detail of registration and requirements are set out in the link below:






Assignments


OTICONS - the international talent agency for film composers - founded the OTICONS FACULTY International Film Music Competition. This groundbreaking film scoring contest has now become an annual unique and career-transforming platform for media composers all over the world! Registrations open...




faculty.oticons.com


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 14, 2021)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Cansc. (Oct 5, 2021)

Hello, I'm a student. Why are entrance fees so expensive ? It is open for participation from all countries, but in my country, 65 euros is equivalent to 600(TL) euros due to the difference in exchange rates.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 7, 2021)

This sounds awesome, my only problem is that I don’t read music so I couldn’t orchestrate it. I just play everything in through my midi keyboard. I wonder if anyone here orchestrates, or knows a good orchestrater?


----------



## Woodie1972 (Oct 8, 2021)

If you post a thread in the jobs board, you will defenitely get some replies from people willing to help. But please be aware that this won't be for free, as it may take a lot of time to orchestrate a mock-up decent, no matter how good you played it.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 13, 2022)

See below for the competition winners:​Oticons Faculty 2022 · TOP 10 Winners​
#1 Winner
-Natalia Hatzopoulou 
GREECE

#2 Winner
-Mauro Giamboi 
ITALY

#3 Winner
-Julien Jardon 
BELGIUM

#4 Winner
-Neville Bharucha 
GERMANY

#5 Winner
-Gian Marco Verdone 
ITALY

#6 Winner
-Marcin Albert Steczkowski 
POLAND

#7 Winner
-Daniel Reeves 
UK

#8 Winner
-Frank van Wanrooij 
THE NETHERLANDS

#9 Winner
-Markus Martincic 
CROATIA

#10 Winner
-Emi Nishida 
JAPAN


----------

